
Links to Free Books on Programming - subroutine
Please add links to free-to-download programming books (or other just a free book you recommend).
======
albertoCaroM
[https://github.com/EbookFoundation/free-programming-
books/bl...](https://github.com/EbookFoundation/free-programming-
books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md)

~~~
brogrammer2018
Thanks for sharing

------
trboyden
Xamarin.Forms Notes Book for Professionals:
[https://books.goalkicker.com/XamarinFormsBook/](https://books.goalkicker.com/XamarinFormsBook/)

~~~
brogrammer2018
Thanks for sharing

------
brogrammer2018
Free Programming Books on Android development, C, C#, CSS, HTML, iOS
development, Java, JavaScript, PowerShell, PHP, Python, SQL Sever etc

Link: [https://books.goalkicker.com](https://books.goalkicker.com)

------
subroutine
Automate the Boring Stuff with Python

[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/2e/chapter0/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/2e/chapter0/)

------
subroutine
CLOJURE for the BRAVE and TRUE

[https://www.braveclojure.com/introduction/](https://www.braveclojure.com/introduction/)

------
subroutine
Eloquent JavaScript 3rd edition

[https://eloquentjavascript.net/](https://eloquentjavascript.net/)

------
subroutine
Higher-Order Perl

[https://hop.perl.plover.com/book/](https://hop.perl.plover.com/book/)

------
subroutine
Green Tea Press

    
    
        Think Python

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
python-2e/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-python-2e/)

    
    
        Think Java

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-java/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
java/)

    
    
        Think Raku (How to Think Like a Computer Scientist)

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
perl-6/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-perl-6/)

    
    
        Think Stats

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
stats-2e/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-stats-2e/)

    
    
        Think Bayes

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
bayes/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-bayes/)

    
    
        Think DSP

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-dsp/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
dsp/)

    
    
        Think Complexity

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
complexity-2e/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-complexity-2e/)

    
    
        Think Data Structures

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-data-
structures/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-data-structures/)

    
    
        Think Modeling & Simulation in Python

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/modsimpy/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/modsimpy/)

    
    
        Think Physical Modeling in MATLAB

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/physical-modeling-in-
matlab/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/physical-modeling-in-matlab/)

    
    
        Think OS

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-os/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
os/)

    
    
        The Little Book of Semaphores

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/semaphores/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/semaphores/)

    
    
        Think C/C++

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-c/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-c/)

